# FLR - Premium Service - can we apply?



## uk5671 (Nov 16, 2011)

My husband is currently in the UK on a fiance visa, which expires in July. As we are now married we are eager to go ahead and apply for the FLR visa and would like to use the premium service for a quick decision (before these new scary visa requirements come into play!).

I went on the UK Border Agency website and saw under the 'Premium Service', 'What types of application can you make?' section that their public enquiry offices cannot consider an application for 'a person with poor immigration history'.

My husband has been refused visas in the past - an Australian student visa, a UK visitor visa and a UK fiance visa. We managaed to get around this for his second UK fiance visa, which was accepted; we basically held our hands up to his application mistakes (which simply lacked documents) and proved we met all their criteria.

As they accepted his application is it safe for us to go ahead and book an in-person appointment for the FLR, or do we need to apply by post, considering their 'poor immigration history' rule?

We are very on-edge at the moment about this, we are far from being able to meet the new requirements that are coming in (we are relying heavily on third-party sponsors), so if we leave it too late I will have to emigrate to a third world country just to be with my husband, and subsequently we would have no chance of getting to the UK together. I realise we have to tread very carefully now or we could really mess up our chances.

Any advice or thoughts welcome please!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

uk5671 said:


> My husband is currently in the UK on a fiance visa, which expires in July. As we are now married we are eager to go ahead and apply for the FLR visa and would like to use the premium service for a quick decision (before these new scary visa requirements come into play!).
> 
> I went on the UK Border Agency website and saw under the 'Premium Service', 'What types of application can you make?' section that their public enquiry offices cannot consider an application for 'a person with poor immigration history'.
> 
> ...


No harm in trying. When you go to your appointment, before you pay your £850 fees, counter staff will quickly go through your application to see if they can decide in a day and if they can't, they tell you to apply by post. If you put anything under travel history about adverse events, which you must, they are likely to say no but not invariably.


----------



## tiro (Mar 30, 2012)

I am a beginner in this site.

I arrived in UK 24 Feb 2010, and my spouse visa valid till May 15, 2012. When am I allow to submit my FLRM? Should I start to submit my papers 28 days before my spouse visa expired, it means 28 days before May 15?. or can I submit my FLRM in person premium service now?.

With FLRM - should I take an English test and Life in UK test before I submit my papers?

I need your advise and help. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tiro said:


> I am a beginner in this site.
> 
> I arrived in UK 24 Feb 2010, and my spouse visa valid till May 15, 2012. When am I allow to submit my FLRM? Should I start to submit my papers 28 days before my spouse visa expired, it means 28 days before May 15?. or can I submit my FLRM in person premium service now?.
> 
> With FLRM - should I take an English test and Life in UK test before I submit my papers?


You apply for settlement on SET(M). You can apply now. You could have applied 4 weeks before 24th Feb. 
You must have passed English test with citizenship (if your English isn't good) or Life in the UK test (if you are a competent English speaker) before applying. So do this now and then apply for settlement, by premium service if you prefer.


----------



## tiro (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for your advise Joppa. 

I did book a Life in the UK test yesterday and the test will be on Friday, April 13th. In the meantime I am studying, prepare myself for the test, and preparing the SET(M) & paperworks. I can submit my SET(M) after receiving the result of my Life in the UK test. Is it correct?

I will do my best for the test, but what happen if I failed? should I use FLR(M) so I have more time to learn and prepare myself or SET(M)? please advise, thank you.

Once again, thank you so much for your advise, help and support.

Kind regards,

Tiro


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tiro said:


> Thank you for your advise Joppa.
> 
> I did book a Life in the UK test yesterday and the test will be on Friday, April 13th. In the meantime I am studying, prepare myself for the test, and preparing the SET(M) & paperworks. I can submit my SET(M) after receiving the result of my Life in the UK test. Is it correct?
> 
> ...


No, you can apply for settlement till your current visa expires in May. So keep taking the test until you pass. You have to leave 7 days before booking another test, but you can go to any of the 60 test centres if your local ones don't have a convenient slot. Only if it looks like you aren't going to pass should you consider extending your stay on FLR(M). As it costs £550 by post or £850 by premium service (and going up next week), try your hardest to pass. The test isn't difficult if you study the official handbook. Pass rate for those from English-speaking country is over 90%.


----------



## tiro (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for your advise, Joppa.

Yes, I will learn, stay focus and give my best to pass this test. I will keep you update and share with others.

One question, when and how can I make a booking appointment with Public Enquiry Service for Premium Service. Can I book now for the appointment for 13 May 2012 for example?. Should I also book for Biometric before my appointment? 

Joppa, thank you so much for your time and help.

Regards,

Tiro


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

tiro said:


> Thank you for your advise, Joppa.
> 
> Yes, I will learn, stay focus and give my best to pass this test. I will keep you update and share with others.
> 
> One question, when and how can I make a booking appointment with Public Enquiry Service for Premium Service. Can I book now for the appointment for 13 May 2012 for example?. Should I also book for Biometric before my appointment?


You can book up to 6 weeks ahead, so you can book for one a few days before your visa expires. You can go to any PEO, not necessarily the nearest. Biometric will be done during appointment, so no separate booking needed.
Go to UK Border Agency | Booking an appointment for our premium service and click on the right 'Register and book an appointment online.' Choose the right kind of appointment, i.e. single applicant for SET(M).


----------



## tiro (Mar 30, 2012)

Joppa, I passed my first Life in the UK test on Friday, 13th April, 2012, I am so happy, and now I will make an appointment for my SET(M) through the link you sent me last week. I will share and update how it goes. Thank you very much for your help and support.
Regards
Tiro


----------



## Allstars (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi 

I wanted to know if it is possible to apply for premium same day service if my husband has submitted an appeal for another category visa, therefore his passport is with the home office already. He has a letter from the home office to prove this.

Does anyone have any idea? 

Thanks! x


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Allstars said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to know if it is possible to apply for premium same day service if my husband has submitted an appeal for another category visa, therefore his passport is with the home office already. He has a letter from the home office to prove this.
> 
> ...


You will probably get more answers if you start a new thread on the main page, rather than piggy-backing onto another thread that is nearly a year old. 

I'm not an expert in this manner, why would your need a premium service appointment if your husband already has an appeal going? What visas/decision is he appealing and what visa would you be applying for?


----------



## Allstars (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Leanna

Thank you for replying. Sorry I wasnt sure I was allowed to do that as some forums dont like starting new threads for similiar topics. 

I will start a new thread and include some more information. Thanks


----------

